# Eh, disappointed in the new shop.



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

When ShopTemp was first created, it brought that referral program. I thought that was a great program. You refer someone, you bring cash into ShopTemp and to help support GBAtemp, and you get a little reward for it. Sure a couple of cents might not seem like much, but when you build it up, it was great.

And now we have ShopTemp.net. I'll admit, it's a great idea. Help keep the bad retailers away and bring up the good ones. It can also be treated just like Ebay I suppose if you're selling your items. I think it's a great idea, but it just doesn't appeal to me. Back when the site was first closed in early December, we were told to get our orders in if we have credit, and they'll ship them out. Seems fair right? After all, you're not exactly paying for it if you're using your credit. So I did that. I put my order in with my $63.00 in store credit. In fact, I think I brought the total up to $61,00 in credit, can't be sure, but I used the majority of my credit. I placed my order before the notice of "we can no longer accept orders" was posted.

I never got the items so I contacted, waited a while, and finally got a reply. They told me they can't ship those items, so they would give me a refund. I thought, "Well, okay, needed a MicroSD for my other flashcard but I suppose I can wait until the shop opens up again." After all, I had $63.00 in credit that I could get something pretty that would be useful to me. I was looking forward to the re-opening. A little bummed that the MP3 player that I ordered for my mom and the headphones/microSD couldn't get shipped out for Xmas, but whatever, I'd make it up to her somehow.

Then ShopTemp.net comes up. Okay cool, maybe there's something I can spend that hard earned credit on that I've been saving up since October. Afterall, I managed to bring in about $1400.00 in sales, so I thought I would treat myself to something. Then I find out what it is, and that our credit has been wiped clean. That sucks a lot.

And while anybody who's reading this will go "oh god, really? Another fag who thinks he deserves something?" Okay, while I would agree with you, you can't deny the fact that I helped out a lot by bringing in high sales, whether it was annoying for people who hated referrals or not. 

I'm just a little bummed that, after racking up that high of credit, it was completely wiped clean, and now the site doesn't even appeal to me at all now. Sure it's a nice little idea to help differentiate what seller is good and what is bad, but when you already know the littlest amount, it's useless. I already know of a bunch of good resellers that I can order from, that's why I'm saying ShopTemp is now useless to me. 

Anyways, nice idea for the new opening (even though it's a totally different site and not really a shop anymore), just disappointed that I, along with many others who had gotten high enough credit to get something, got left high and dry. Not really any thanks either for those of us who helped out a lot.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

You see, ShopTemp was doomed from the start. I even told my friend it would probably be closed down for being on the GBAtemp network. How did you bring in sales may I ask? Did you make your own sig and put it in your signature on GBAtemp? Or did you use the base ones made by RupeeClock (I think that was who it was). Did you actively refer people like RupeeClock and Rydian, or did you just let it sit, and rack it up? Not saying that someone wasn't at fault here, but after all the sales you brought in, did you do any work at all? The shop was pretty fucked from the start. GBAtemp prides itself on keeping itself rom clean, and not hosting anything in the grey areas, but ShopTemp which was affiliated with GBAtemp sold flashcards and other copy protection circumnavigational items that are undoubtedly used for piracy.

Look, undoubtedly you did some good, but its over. There is no use in crying over spilled milk. What's done is done. If the new ShopTemp doesn't appeal to you, there are quite a few actual shops to use. ShopTemp not only provides info, but actually shows what deals are going on and such. Its up to you to use it or not, and we do not need a separate topic for lost credit. Especially since there isn't anything that can be done by expressing it, and your additional dislike for the new site. (Possibly because you can no longer use your credit.)

Accusations aside, you're just asking to be flamed. Time and time again we tell everyone the same thing. There isn't anything to be done. Use it or lose it. There is no reason to just completely ignore the new ShopTemp. Its a wealth of new information and site reviews that can be not only the deciding factor, but causes competition through deals and such. (Man, I'm redundant.)

This fucking ShopTemp link filter thing is annoying.

Z.Z The post below mine annoys me.


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 17, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> This fucking ShopTemp link filter thing is annoying.



Just wanted to repeat this for the sake of expressing things that are annoying.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 17, 2011)

I hope you already went to complain with PayPal to unblock the old ShopTemp's account? Without that there's no way they can afford the credits.


Also EZBuy365, DSCartShop, ShopTemp
 

No links here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(no auto links are added if there's an url in the post.)


----------



## Costello (Feb 17, 2011)

I get it that you're frustrated about Shoptemp being taken down, that's a bad blow and it affects a lot of people. GBAtemp got a strong advertising partnership going and now it's all gone, so yeah GBAtemp suffers from this more than you think.

Now I know how you want to make easy money, so does everyone. People have been asking for a referal/affiliate system similar to what the old Shoptemp store had. Of course the idea is interesting but currently I cannot think of a way for this to work. ShopTemp doesn't make any money right now (stores all have free accounts) so I don't know how ShopTemp could redistribute anything.
If you have ideas though we're all ears.

edit: whats wrong with the link filter? i mean yeah there are links but afaik they're useful. Explain your thoughts.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 17, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> ShopTemp doesn't make any money right now (stores all have free accounts) so I don't know how ShopTemp could redistribute anything.
> If you have ideas though we're all ears.



Its true but soon people will be paying and each and every store using paypal will be in for a shock in the long haul.

Shoptemp emailed every listed reseller of flashcarts and has given them a shop.

I think its ok as a price comparison site but needs some work.


----------



## Costello (Feb 17, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely, can't always get it right the first time. If you have any suggestions feel free to speak up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"Its true but soon people will be paying and each and every store using paypal will be in for a shock in the long haul."_
not sure what you mean by that though?


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 17, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> edit: whats wrong with the link filter? i mean yeah there are links but afaik they're useful. Explain your thoughts.



They are better now. At first, they were a bit too noticable. Now I'm ok with it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> How did you bring in sales may I ask? Did you make your own sig and put it in your signature on GBAtemp? Or did you use the base ones made by RupeeClock (I think that was who it was). Did you actively refer people like RupeeClock and Rydian, or did you just let it sit, and rack it up? Not saying that someone wasn't at fault here, but after all the sales you brought in, did you do any work at all? The shop was pretty fucked from the start. GBAtemp prides itself on keeping itself rom clean, and not hosting anything in the grey areas, but ShopTemp which was affiliated with GBAtemp sold flashcards and other copy protection circumnavigational items that are undoubtedly used for piracy. I just used two pics they had on the site that we could use in sigs, used my link in them. And whenever someone asked, I just either recommended the AK2i or the DSTWO, though I had a guy in Brazil who owns a shop bought some other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I know GBAtemp is suffering pretty bad because of it. Again, not frustrated, just disappointed. I suppose if ShopTemp isn't selling anything and isn't making any money, it's pretty much impossible to get a referral program going, unless all the other shops are willing to go along with it. But there's a snowball's chance in hell in getting them ALL to agree.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> edit: whats wrong with the link filter? i mean yeah there are links but afaik they're useful. Explain your thoughts.


I like them now. Just a dotted line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3+ links every time I type ShopTemp is a little intrusive, but now its less noticable and its okay by me.

@ShadowSoldier: I know, but there are quite a few people with less restraint than me (though the mods are pretty good about cleaning them up). I'm just saying the whole reason why you don't seem to like ShopTemp is because you can't get your credit back. I mean I don't care if you want to use other shops now that the site is different, but the new ShopTemp is to help you chose not only the right shop, but to help you find discounts and such that you won't find anywhere else. Also, the used goods function is cool too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 17, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, that's what it sounds like eh? Actually, that's not it at all.

I'm one of those people who, whether it's just a few dollars difference, I won't mind paying the little bit or whatever, as long as I'm getting my stuff. And I know the site is to help you find the good shops, but like I said, I already know of some reliable shops, such as realhotstuff, gamekool, lighttake (or however you spell it).


----------



## Sterling (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## zombielove (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL. They opened a new store?! I'm still waiting for my order from November of last year....


----------



## Costello (Feb 22, 2011)

zombielove said:
			
		

> LOL. They opened a new store?! I'm still waiting for my order from November of last year....


someone needs to read the news more often http://gbatemp.net/t278327-gbatemp-presents-shoptemp-net


----------



## monkat (Feb 22, 2011)

Outrageous sense of entitlement....HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooo!

The world doesn't work in a perfect way. Sometimes bad things happen. You get over it.

I think that the issue here is that it was named ShopTemp. I personally have no gripe with the name, and reusing it is fine for any rational human being, but with Fast Reply Reply to this topic Start new topic *cough* *some* *cough* people, it's a little bit different. They see ShopTemp and automatically assume that it is exactly the same as before, with access to the exact same resources as before, when it's not, and then bitch when they find out.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 22, 2011)

What do you want it to be, comparisontemp.net? Theres no other real name for it that goes with the "temp" theme. You could just go with a different name like flashcartcompare.net or something along those lines...


----------



## calthi (Feb 23, 2011)

zombielove said:
			
		

> LOL. They opened a new store?! I'm still waiting for my order from November of last year....




Same here, my order from November from last year has not arrived as well.  Trying to get refund.  Wish me luck.


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 24, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> absolutely, can't always get it right the first time. If you have any suggestions feel free to speak up
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ment online stores selling flashcarts like shoptemp are being told by paypal to stop selling flash carts or they will stop there account.

This is true for ShopTemp, DX and many other stores but people selling iEvo & iEdge only should be ok as the carts are supplied blank.

ShopTemp is a good idea.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 28, 2011)

What can possibly be said in that matter...






People are doing the best they can to not only create a great community, a download hub for latest homebrew and other console-related stuff and report the hottest news from gaming world but also supply their users with flash cards, modchips and other merchandise, and for what?

Their PayPal got locked down, big deal. At least they re-booted the store and are still trying to help out people who don't have the first clue about what they're looking for.

There will always be that small % of people who won't like "it", no matter how "it" looks like. Insert random noun in the place of "it". Of course I feel bad for you that you lost all your credits, but who should you blame for that, the ShopTemp or PayPal?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 28, 2011)

Little late to the party don't you think?

Anyways, I didn't say I don't like (at least I don't think I did). I just said it doesn't appeal to me, therefore I have no reason to go to it.


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 28, 2011)

Took me 2 months to recieve my package. Never shopping there again, since Realhotstuff is an option. Also, the shop did stay true to its name - at an extent. Shop*temp*.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Little late to the party don't you think?
> 
> Anyways, I didn't say I don't like (at least I don't think I did). I just said it doesn't appeal to me, therefore I have no reason to go to it.



You know what they say, "Last but not least".

Plus, I wasn't ragging on you, I was telling all these things in general.


----------



## c4jax (Mar 5, 2011)

guys,

i just recieved a r4i for the dsi from lightake.com in china and was well happy.

china to england no problems i can store my music and other thing too now.


----------



## Costello (Mar 6, 2011)

c4jax said:
			
		

> guys,
> 
> i just recieved a r4i for the dsi from lightake.com in china and was well happy.
> 
> china to england no problems i can store my music and other thing too now.



thats cool man now you gotta leave a review here:
http://shoptemp.net/shop/lightake-reviews.html
click the button in the top right corner to log in automatically with your gbatemp account
then leave feedback about this store.
this is exactly what ShopTemp.net is for


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey can they ship to india (used ones)


----------

